# Viper 5901 Range & Concrete penetration



## baboola (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been searching online and have been trying to get a hold of Viper tech support for some time but with no success. I was wondering if anyone has experience with using Viper 5901 in an apartment building with car parked underground. I live in an apartment on the 11th floor, but my car is parked 3 floors below ground. In open area the LC3 remote is capable of 1-mile range. But how does it fare in an apartment with concrete layers? Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Baboola,
Not as good if it were direct, also if there are RF in the air it will hamper the signal. I tell all the customers to do this if you need more range hold the remote up to your chin(if you have metal fillings) the metal will increase the signal and give you a little more range.
While it is parked under ground there is not much that can be done, expect direct the signal out the apt window and hope it see's the signal.


----------

